

Street-Legal Jet Powered Volkswagen Beetle - angadsg
http://www.ronpatrickstuff.com/

======
jcr
This is just fantastic. Thank you for submitting it.

After reading through everything about the beetle, he shows his next project,
a scooter with two jet engines!

------
zw123456
Very Cool! I want the jet powered scooter,

